# 17 lb striper Kiser Lake



## Bostonwhaler10

So I get this text from my dad on thanksgiving. A 17lb striper caught on Kiser Lake. Amazing they get that big in that lake. I think it's only 10 feet deep in most places.


----------



## nitsud

Dang... What a monster! Any other info on the catch?


----------



## Bostonwhaler10

nitsud said:


> Dang... What a monster! Any other info on the catch?


He was using a red eye shad and said it took him 20 minutes to get it to the boat. He forgot his net so he had to haul it in all by himself.


----------



## zaraspook

What a great catch! It's true when you think of stripers you automatically think deeper water. However, if my memory serves me correct, back in the 80's the DNR stocked stripers at Grand Lake St. Marys. Probably an effort to get the shad population under control. Within a few years there were sporadic reports/photos of monster stripers. For a while the state record striper was caught in St. Marys, something like 37 or 38 pounds. Tough to find a shallower lake than GLSM.


----------



## QueticoMike

I didn't know they had stripers in there too, I have only heard or seen the hybrid known as "wipers" being caught out of there. Nice fish!


----------



## c. j. stone

Definitely a true striper!(straight lines on side are not broken). Guessing a 6-8 yr old fish. Has the State ever mentioned stocking them?? I never heard of any stockings since early 1990s at West Branch.(Then for some reason, the program was discontinued, and they went to wipers). I have a 44 inch, 26.5 # one mounted from there. It actually towed my 16' Sea Nympth for quite a while til it tired out. Caught on a small crappie.(We caught and released 6 of 8.)


----------



## fallen513

Using gamefish as bait is illegal. 

There is a sticky in the striped bass forum that has information about Kiser's stocking program in it. Your dad should send his picture to Ethan at the DNR, I'm sure he would love to see it.


----------



## catmando

fallen513 said:


> Using gamefish as bait is illegal.
> 
> There is a sticky in the striped bass forum that has information about Kiser's stocking program in it. Your dad should send his picture to Ethan at the DNR, I'm sure he would love to see it.


When did using gamefish for bait become illegal? If caught by hook and of legal size its my understanding that its okay.

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## kingofamberley

That is an impressive fish. Is anyone else tripped out by the thought that these saltwater monsters can be found in Ohio lakes?


----------



## gabethegoat

never been to kiser lake, but it looks an awful lot like a garage to me.

i mean--he did throw it back....right??


----------



## catmando

gabethegoat said:


> never been to kiser lake, but it looks an awful lot like a garage to me.
> 
> i mean--he did throw it back....right??


It is legal to keep one fish (striper) over 26" in kiser.

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## bkr43050

gabethegoat said:


> i mean--he did throw it back....right??


Yeah, right after he took it home to his garage and took a picture of it. It is a put and take fishery and the regulations allow for people to keep fish so there is nothing wrong with him keeping the fish.

Congrats to your dad on a great fish!


----------



## Intimidator

Beautiful Fish! 

Alright, I'll be the Bad Guy!
IMHO, even though it is legal, it's too bad such a Rare Monster had to die....just for a photo and to be disposed of in some fashion!

Everyone wants to complain about how we, the dedicated fishermen, need to or should look out for the fisheries, help with conservation, etc....we want size and creel limits, etc, all enforced,....along with horsepower limits, and other regulations to protect our waterways....BUT YET, we'll kill a BIG fish of a rare species, just to provide proof of our manhood or fishing abilities....AND most of the time, these fish were caught just by plain pure luck! I'm sure our opinions will differ!


----------



## spfldbassguy

Of all the times I've been there I've never even hooked one let alone catch one of them, Gggrrrrrrrr lol. Nice fish but I'd have snapped a pic and put it back, don't want to eat it and don't need a mount. Anyways congrats to your dad, impressive catch. Two thumbs up!!!

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Dandrews

¡¡Wow, thats a heckova fish!! Ohio doesnt have a record for striped bass; the record for a hybrid isnt much bigger than that one.


----------



## GarrettMyers

Intimidator said:


> Beautiful Fish!
> 
> Alright, I'll be the Bad Guy!
> IMHO, even though it is legal, it's too bad such a Rare Monster had to die....just for a photo and to be disposed of in some fashion!
> 
> Everyone wants to complain about how we, the dedicated fishermen, need to or should look out for the fisheries, help with conservation, etc....we want size and creel limits, etc, all enforced,....along with horsepower limits, and other regulations to protect our waterways....BUT YET, we'll kill a BIG fish of a rare species, just to provide proof of our manhood or fishing abilities....AND most of the time, these fish were caught just by plain pure luck! I'm sure our opinions will differ!


I agree 100%. Especially since they seem to be few and far between there.


----------



## creekcrawler

It's not a rare fish - they are all over the east coast by the millions. . . .


----------



## fallen513

To be fair that fish is not going to live much longer in that lake anyhow. That much has been documented. The hybrids flourished but the striped bass that were stocked did not. 


Or they were all eaten. 


Ohio state record is thirty seven lbs. 


I ain't tellin' where the bigger ones are.


----------



## Legend killer

Intimidator said:


> Beautiful Fish!
> 
> Alright, I'll be the Bad Guy!
> IMHO, even though it is legal, it's too bad such a Rare Monster had to die....just for a photo and to be disposed of in some fashion!
> 
> Everyone wants to complain about how we, the dedicated fishermen, need to or should look out for the fisheries, help with conservation, etc....we want size and creel limits, etc, all enforced,....along with horsepower limits, and other regulations to protect our waterways....BUT YET, we'll kill a BIG fish of a rare species, just to provide proof of our manhood or fishing abilities....AND most of the time, these fish were caught just by plain pure luck! I'm sure our opinions will differ!


Stripers are not muskies. Places with stripers such as lake Cumberland guides go out and clients keep their fish.


----------



## samfishdyt

Legend killer said:


> Stripers are not muskies. Places with stripers such as lake Cumberland guides go out and clients keep their fish.


I thought this thread was about a beautiful Striper, and had literally nothing to do with muskies..hmmm..my eyes must be getting bad.


----------



## Intimidator

creekcrawler said:


> It's not a rare fish - they are all over the east coast by the millions. . . .


They are rare FOR THIS AREA!

Also if you research, the numbers are dwindling in the Ocean and Eastern freshwater systems due to poaching and over fishing!

I lived in South Carolina for 7 years, it is their BELOVED State Game Fish! I've seen people beaten almost to death for poaching fish...and I fished with some of the best Striper fishermen in the South who have seen the decline.

The Santee Cooper system in SC had the only breeding population of landlocked Stripers...in the 90's the decline was evident, the hatchling survival rate dropped because of water quality, etc, and with the Over-Fishing 80% of females were caught before they reached spawning age.
Creel limits of 5 fish were imposed, no fish could be taken under 18 inches, and the State STILL has to produce and supplement 2 million+ Stripers a year to just keep up with demand. 
They have had MASSIVE striper kills in Lake Hartwell (most of the population), Lake Jordan (7000+), and others recently due to drought, heat, and man.
The recent decline of OCEAN Fish is due to the Commercial Ocean striper industry, they have been caught filling nets so full they cannot pull the nets in...then they cut the nets and all of the fish die....they now have a 50 fish limit and they have been caught culling small 20lb fish and they also have been dying! Besides overfishing and killing females before they can breed, dams, building around entrances to coastal rivers, etc, have put pressure on the Ocean Stripers population by not allowing them to go up-river to lay eggs etc!
Ask Fallen how many 17 pounders he has caught around this area...then you will understand my frustration!


----------



## Perch

Perhaps the gentleman wished to eat or mount his nice catch.

That is his perogative. 

Not sure why we keep seeing threads with people expressing opinions such as " too bad he had to die" and the like.

No matter what happened to this fish, to the original poster- That's a heck of a nice striper.


----------



## Intimidator

Legend killer said:


> Stripers are not muskies. Places with stripers such as lake Cumberland guides go out and clients keep their fish.


We do not have Lake Cumberland in our local area either...this was from a small SW Ohio Lake!

I do not have a problem with people eating fish that do not have problems reproducing...like Crappie, Bluegill, Channel Cats, etc...or even small Hybrids.
But BIG fish or fish that have trouble reproducing I will never keep!

I hate to disagree with Fallen but if this Striper lived this long, how do we know it couldn't have lived longer than NORMAL! I have learned to NEVER doubt Mother Nature!
I keep hearing how Gators (Walleye) can't survive or breed in certain lakes and waterways...and they do!
I hear how flatheads and blues aren't in certain lakes and waterways and can't breed...and they are!
I hear how perch will never make a comeback in certain lakes and waterways...and they are!
Anyone who thinks they are smart enough to have Mother Nature figured out is foolish!


----------



## bkr43050

The original poster did not start this thread to discuss the ethics of keeping the fish. He was merely sharing a story of a catch but folks have done a fine job of derailing this thread. Can we stick to the topic at hand, the big catch. If anyone wants to discuss the regulations you can do it somewhere other than this thread.


----------



## 9Left

Intimidator said:


> They are rare FOR THIS AREA!
> 
> Also if you research, the numbers are dwindling in the Ocean and Eastern freshwater systems due to poaching and over fishing!
> 
> I lived in South Carolina for 7 years, it is their BELOVED State Game Fish! I've seen people beaten almost to death for poaching fish...and I fished with some of the best Striper fishermen in the South who have seen the decline.
> 
> The Santee Cooper system in SC had the only breeding population of landlocked Stripers...in the 90's the decline was evident, the hatchling survival rate dropped because of water quality, etc, and with the Over-Fishing 80% of females were caught before they reached spawning age.
> Creel limits of 5 fish were imposed, no fish could be taken under 18 inches, and the State STILL has to produce and supplement 2 million+ Stripers a year to just keep up with demand.
> They have had MASSIVE striper kills in Lake Hartwell (most of the population), Lake Jordan (7000+), and others recently due to drought, heat, and man.
> The recent decline of OCEAN Fish is due to the Commercial Ocean striper industry, they have been caught filling nets so full they cannot pull the nets in...then they cut the nets and all of the fish die....they now have a 50 fish limit and they have been caught culling small 20lb fish and they also have been dying! Besides overfishing and killing females before they can breed, dams, building around entrances to coastal rivers, etc, have put pressure on the Ocean Stripers population by not allowing them to go up-river to lay eggs etc!
> Ask Fallen how many 17 pounders he has caught around this area...then you will understand my frustration!


i dont think stripers were ever naturally occurring in kiser lake..they were stocked...if the guy wants to keep a fish he caught... then thats his choice and his right.. and congrats to him on a nice catch!.....and can the remarks about fish being caught by "just pure luck"...nobody really appreciates hearing ignorant assumptions about there fishing skills..


----------



## Perch

Nice fish man !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! What a beauty !!


----------



## Intimidator

Perch said:


> Perhaps the gentleman wished to eat or mount his nice catch.
> 
> That is his perogative.
> 
> Not sure why we keep seeing threads with people expressing opinions such as " too bad he had to die" and the like.
> 
> No matter what happened to this fish, to the original poster- That's a heck of a nice striper.


Should we then congratulate him for Bass Fishing and being lucky for catching a HUGE Striper?? Why are we not allowed to try and inform people about other options!
Because sometimes, just because it is not illegal doesn't mean it is always the right thing to do! 
Maybe he didn't know the Big Stripers were Rare in Kiser...maybe he didn't know they had a hard time flourishing there!
Just because you voice an opinion doesn't mean it is wrong either....maybe next time someone catches a big fish will think about this and MAKE THEIR OWN DECISION to let it go! That's another BIG FISH that was saved!
I'm Off for the weekend!


----------



## gottabite

Awesome fish, Sorry you had to endure being told what should have been done with the fish.


----------



## Legend killer

Agreed, anyone that says it's luck is just jealous.


----------



## Kastmaster93

what a hawg!! looks like something out of Mass. not OH!! great catch
kast


----------



## catmando

Intimidator said:


> We do not have Lake Cumberland in our local area either...this was from a small SW Ohio Lake!
> 
> I do not have a problem with people eating fish that do not have problems reproducing...like Crappie, Bluegill, Channel Cats, etc...or even small Hybrids.
> But BIG fish or fish that have trouble reproducing I will never keep!
> 
> I hate to disagree with Fallen but if this Striper lived this long, how do we know it couldn't have lived longer than NORMAL! I have learned to NEVER doubt Mother Nature!
> I keep hearing how Gators (Walleye) can't survive or breed in certain lakes and waterways...and they do!
> I hear how flatheads and blues aren't in certain lakes and waterways and can't breed...and they are!
> I hear how perch will never make a comeback in certain lakes and waterways...and they are!
> Anyone who thinks they are smart enough to have Mother Nature figured out is foolish!


Mother Nature never intended that fish to live in that lake or this state. It like eating a goby, white perch or trout. Get over it or go to the tree hugger site and whine about with the whiners that care.


----------



## jshbuckeye

woiw ive caught some smaller wipers and they put up a pretty decent tussle that had to be a hoot. Congrats on a great fish


----------



## PARK92

thats a hell of a catch. as long as the guy that caught it had a fishing license and was within the legal limit he has every right to keep it. 
Intimidator- it sounds like you have unresolved issues with this fish, im sensing tension.


----------



## Fish G3

That is an awesome fish! Absolute brute!


----------



## Legend killer

PARK92 said:


> thats a hell of a catch. as long as the guy that caught it had a fishing license and was within the legal limit he has every right to keep it.
> Intimidator- it sounds like you have unresolved issues with this fish, im sensing tension.


I think intimidator hooked what he thought was a record fish but his knot came undone and lost the fish. To this day he is bitter.


----------



## Bostonwhaler10

Intimidator said:


> Should we then congratulate him for Bass Fishing and being lucky for catching a HUGE Striper?? Why are we not allowed to try and inform people about other options!
> Because sometimes, just because it is not illegal doesn't mean it is always the right thing to do!
> Maybe he didn't know the Big Stripers were Rare in Kiser...maybe he didn't know they had a hard time flourishing there!
> Just because you voice an opinion doesn't mean it is wrong either....maybe next time someone catches a big fish will think about this and MAKE THEIR OWN DECISION to let it go! That's another BIG FISH that was saved!
> I'm Off for the weekend!


He actually lives right by kiser and fishes for stripers a lot there. They are awesome to eat that's why it was kept.


----------



## Think_Like_Fish

Bostonwhaler...tell your Dad that is a great catch and an experience of a lifetime

There was no laws broken here....people shoving their views on others is wrong.Looks to me like the turkey had to share the table with some fresh fish.


----------



## Lowell H Turner

Will admit that THAT is a wonderful fish, congrats ! As far as whether to keep it or not, if it was legally caught, sometimes it`s tough being a fish. But, by the same token, ALL fish only live so long and obviously most don`t last very long, know they aren`t native to Kiser, and don`t think they can successfully reproduce in it.


----------



## inrll

What a BEAST!!!

For all the haters- this was not a 10lb female largemouth passing on her genes by laying thousands of eggs every year. It was was one striper with no ability to reproduce that was taken legally.

I'm a firm believer in catch and release but you all have gone a little overboard in my opinion.


----------



## Mean Morone

That's a dandy striper for Ohio waters. My biggest Ohio striper was a 4 lber I caught on a shad in the Ohio River. Our waters in Ohio just aren't good enough quality to grow stripers like that on a regular basis. That fish must have found a spring to get it through the summers.


----------



## cjpolecat

I married "Mother Nature" 56 years ago and yes, I do feel foolish...
CJP


----------



## USMC_Galloway

I frequent Kiser a lot during the summer, and had the pleasure of catching a nice 29 incher last year, which got me hooked on trying to target the fish, and the amazing fight . 

Thats a great fish, but it sucks to know, its no longer in there.


----------



## Shaggy

catmando said:


> Mother Nature never intended that fish to live in that lake or this state. It like eating a goby, white perch or trout. Get over it or go to the tree hugger site and whine about with the whiners that care.


Isn't it funny how we love to hear other peoples opinions until we hear one we disagree with. Then we tell that person to go to a tree hugger site. I happen to be a lover of nature and nature is not better off for having lost that fish. It was a tremendous catch and the angler had every right to keep it. I think Intimidator was just trying to raise awareness that releasing a fish like that is also an option, a very good option.


----------



## trailbreaker

a ranger at action lake three years ago they was thinking on putting white bass in the lake 
non reproductive don't know if it happened


----------



## Fisherman 3234

Intimidator's points are good one's, Kiser and Seneca are really the only lakes you can fish and have a chance to catch a true striper, there are also some Ohio river tribs where they frequent but those are only a few. They are a rare fish to be had for sure, the angler had every right to keep the fish, but to label anyone as a tree hugger just because they don't like seeing a rare fish in someone's garage is wrong. Congratulations to the angler who caught the fish.


----------



## zaraspook

My earlier posting was incorrect. Grand Lake could not have produced a 37-38 lb striper. Was obviously less than 37 lbs since current state record is 
Bass, Striped 37.10 lbs 41 1/4" West Branch Reservoir Mark Chuifo, Ravenna July 2, 1993

Regardless..........the Kiser catch is a dandy!


----------



## Crazy4Smallmouth

Nice fish!

Here is a picture of a guy I don't know who caught this wiper out of Kiser in 2011. Anyway, I saw him catch this fish and two others in less than an hour. He caught 2 more before I arrived. He had five from 26" to 32" and I saw 3 of the five. BTW, he was fishing from shore. I need to get over there more often!!! I've never caught one before.


----------



## Bostonwhaler10

My brother caught a 12 lbr earlier in the summer. I believe it was fried up also. There is nothing wrong with keeping and eating everything. Kiser stocks them every year.


----------



## Dandrews

Like I said before, it&#8217;s a heckovafish. Personally, I most likely would have released it; I&#8217;m not going to judge anyone else though. 
&#8230;It&#8217;s going to be a long winter&#8230;


----------



## fallen513

Kiser does _not_ stock them every year. 


Striped bass are no longer stocked there at all. They were originally stocked in the lake to provide the DNR with the eggs/sperm necessary to continue the hybrid rearing program. The DNR had a difficulty capturing them and/or they did not live long enough to reach sexual maturity, which is around 4 years. 

Obviously a few of them made it to sexual maturity, as evidenced by this likely female. 


She was most likely 15 to 18 years old.


----------



## Juan More Fish

For all the tree huggers in this group, DONT FORCE YOUR OPINON ON OTHERS! we all fish, we all can eat or put back, as we deem what we want toi do. But pleas do your self a favor, and dont tell other people what to do, or how to fish. Just my 2 cents. As long as it its legal, fair game.
If i was the guy who caught that fish, i would be haveing a fish fry. You can fry that with crisco. 

Intimdator I do not have a problem with people eating fish that do not have problems reproducing...like Crappie, Bluegill, Channel Cats, etc...or even small Hybrids.
But BIG fish or fish that have trouble reproducing I will never keep!

I hate to disagree with Fallen but if this Striper lived this long, how do we know it couldn't have lived longer than NORMAL! I have learned to NEVER doubt Mother Nature!
I keep hearing how Gators (Walleye) can't survive or breed in certain lakes and waterways...and they do!
I hear how flatheads and blues aren't in certain lakes and waterways and can't breed...and they are!
I hear how perch will never make a comeback in certain lakes and waterways...and they are!
Anyone who thinks they are smart enough to have Mother Nature figured out is foolish![/QUOTE]


----------



## IGbullshark

that thing is a monster! im quite jealous


----------



## Perch

This hijacked thread is like a soccer ball


----------



## Legend killer

Perch said:


> This hijacked thread is like a soccer ball


Perich, what is your avatar? It is scary.


----------



## Shad Rap

I thought this thread was gonna be about him catching a big stripper on his heavy pole?..haha.


----------



## Perch

Well, it's not rocket science.........................


----------



## edk136

Intimidator said:


> They are rare FOR THIS AREA!


I wouldn't say they are rare. You can strippers that are easily bigger than that at Brookville Lake.


----------



## fallen513

edk136 said:


> I wouldn't say they are rare. You can strippers that are easily bigger than that at Brookville Lake.



Anybody that says striped bass aren't rare in Ohio.... doesn't fish for striped bass in Ohio. 

Anybody that fishes Brookville for them knows the same is true. 


I don't care if you eat them or not....but there are not a lot of opportunities to catch them in Ohio.


----------



## Saugeyefisher

Super nice fish O.P.! To bad your thread go so derailed,happens on here ALOT though. Wish I could get one that big,things a monster! You def. helped the shad population


----------



## USMC_Galloway

dnavarroj said:


> *For all the tree huggers in this group, DONT FORCE YOUR OPINON ON OTHERS!* we all fish, we all can eat or put back, as we deem what we want toi do. *But pleas do your self a favor, and dont tell other people what to do,** or how to fish. *Just my 2 cents. As long as it its legal, fair game.


[/QUOTE]

What kettle? I have a feeling that is the whole point of the forums. Simmer down .


----------



## Intimidator

First of all...If hunting, taking care of fisheries, cleaning up trash, helping to add cover or structure in CJ, helping other fishermen, calling rangers to report illegal catches/issues, eating fish that easily reproduce, and putting back Big fish to hopefully spawn and so others can enjoy maybe catching them, and trying to do the best for the places I fish,....gets me labeled as a tree hugger than I am fine with it!
I'm not forcing my opinions on anyone that doesn't want to listen...I understand that no matter what, some people will not take the time to educate themselves about issues. In most cases there are better options and sometimes it takes someone to deliver those options.
I've had to listen to people complain about how the striper population at Kiser has diminished and believe it or not this is one of the biggest reasons....if you think eating stripers is OK, all I ask is don't complain when they are gone!
Read some of Fallens articles...if people would have read some of his stuff and listened, maybe they could have understood more of my point....this is a gamefish that needs alittle extra attention to survive when you hook and fight them....They ARE SENSITIVE BRUTES! They could have survived better in Kiser but most fishermen lacked the knowledge, skill, and understanding,to help them prosper...the ODNR gave up on them also, and now will try to stock "Mutts" instead!
Just because we fish doesn't mean we have to be uneducated...it is OK to not act like everyone else that we complain about...how many of you have complained about illegal catches, small fish poaching, eating Musky, Bass, etc...well, this is just one of many selfish fisherman, who has helped to strip a lake of one of the greatest gamefish there is.....for a picture and a meal! And normally, Big Fish meat is not that good anyway...just like OLD deer or Boar!


----------



## Legend killer

Intimidator said:


> ..well, this is just one of many selfish fisherman, who has helped to strip a lake of one of the greatest gamefish there is.....for a picture and a meal! And normally, Big Fish meat is not that good anyway...just like OLD deer or Boar!


Dude, this guy was proud of his dad for catching a nice bass. Now your saying his dad is a selfish fisherman and is responsible for the decline of the striper population. This is just wrong.


----------



## GarrettMyers

edk136 said:


> I wouldn't say they are rare. You can strippers that are easily bigger than that at Brookville Lake.


Big Stripers=good
Big strippers=bad


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## QueticoMike

This thread just keeps getting better.......like a bad soap ....oh the drama.....haha.......some people on here need to get out and fish again.


----------



## GarrettMyers

............


----------



## bkr43050

That is a great catch. BostonWhaler10, Congrats again to your dad.

Since this thread has turned to nothing but a discussion questioning the guy's ethics I think it is time to put this to bed.


----------

